# HELLVAPE DEAD RABBIT R TANK - Review



## Timwis (4/10/21)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review I take a look at the Dead Rabbit R Tank from Hellvape. The Dead Rabbit R Tank was supplied for the purpose of this review by Fiona from Hellvape.

Dead Rabbit R Tank - Unique Rebuildable Mesh Tank-Hellvape - The DIY atomizer leading brand









*Introduction*

Hellvape are atomiser specialists that are best known for their cruelty towards rabbits although they claim no torture takes place and it's a swift and humane death (it is a joke)! Here we have their latest Dead Rabbit the Dead Rabbit R Tank which is a Sub-ohm Tank, RTA Hybrid for want of a better description.

It takes the idea of the latest cost cutting trend of the rebuildable coil head and incorporates it into an RTA setting which is something very unique and innovative. With it's dual split airflow and 510 drip tip fitting although fully open this gives a fair amount of air it's going to also suit semi restrictive and RDL vapers, let's give it a closer look!

Disclaimer: No Rabbits were harmed in the testing of this product or writing of this review!

_________________________________________________________________________



*In The Box*








*Contents:*

1* Hellvape Dead Rabbit R Tank 5ml (2ml TPD)
1* Bubble Glass Tube 6.5ml
5* 0.2Ω Mesh KA1 Coil
5* Organic Cotton Strip
1* Coil Building Tool
1* Accessory Bag
1* Quick Coil Building Guide
1* User Manual







_________________________________________________________________________



*Aesthetics*

The R Tank came in Orange cardboard box packaging with outer Orange cardboard sleeve, on the front we have branding and on the reverse contents, specs, etc! I received the Matte Full Black version, the options are Rainbow, Gold, Blue, Gunmetal, SS, Matte Black or Matte Full Black!

Up top we have a top-cap which inclines up to a 510 fitting Delrin drip tip, the outer edging of the top-cap has some really nice raised Celtic Knot decoration which also serves a practical service in the way of grip. Through the glass we can see the chamber with "R Tank" engraved into the surface and generous wicking ports, the shape of the chamber definitely gives this more of an RTA rather than Sub-ohm look! Due to the nature of this having a vertical mesh build within a shell which takes up room we have a large metal section between the glass and the base, this section has "Dead Rabbit" in fancy font carved into the metal one side and a carved "Dead Rabbit logo" the other. We then have the base section with AFC, the AFC has the same raised Celtic Knot design as on the top-cap which helps with grip when turning, we have dual slot airflow! Looking at the base we have safety stamps and a bit of branding, the 510 is Gold plated and protrudes nicely!

All the threading and tolerances are spot on and in my subjective opinion it's an handsome looking atomiser coming in a colour to suit everyone!







_________________________________________________________________________



*R Tank Specs and Features:*

Size: 25.5* 51mm (At base 24mm)
Material: SUS304
Capacity: 5ml /6.5ml (2ml TPD)
Resistance: 0.2ohm KA1 Meshed Fe-Cr Coil（50-60W）
Drip Tip: 510 drip tip
Innovative Mesh Coil Rebuildable Tank
Quarter turn top fill system
Bottom adjustable airflow
Classic Celtic knots design
Cost saving accessories packs available (will make 10 coil builds)
Thread: 510
Colours: Rainbow, Gold, Blue, Gunmetal, SS, Matte Black, Matte Full Black















_________________________________________________________________________



*What You Receive?*

You receive the R Tank with 5ml straight glass (2ml TPD) and also a 6.5ml alternative bubble glass! You also receive 5 pre-cut strips of cotton, 5 strips of mesh with attach leads and a coil building tool which essentially is for bending your cotton and mesh assembly around for inserting into the coil head section of the deck. You also receive a bag of extra O-rings, a quick building guide and full manual.







_________________________________________________________________________



*It's Various Parts!*

Up top we have a 510 fitting Delrin drip tip, I can see the argument for a 810 and then a 510 adaptor being supplied giving the choice but with the size of the airflow slots, them being split and chimney bore not being the widest this seems optimized more for a semi restricted vape rather than full on DL without restriction, keeping the RDL vapers interested and after testing the R Tank for me the wide bore 510 is a good choice!








We then have the fill plate with fill ports which unscrews from the chimney part of the chamber section, this needs to unscrew to release the glass which sits on the extended base section of the chamber, it's sealed top and bottom with O-rings and the alternative 6.5ml bubble glass can be fitted if you prefer! Looking inside the chamber with chimney section is quite interesting, the inner chamber is actually the outer shell of the coil head assembly, like the outer shell of the SMRT coil but within a chamber structure, the outer chamber has wicking ports to feed the coil head and is stepped to the chimney which sits immediately above the coil head shell!








The chamber does have a condensed RTA look about it but it's really aesthetic as the vapor will go directly from the top of the coil into the chimney! The base section sees the deck which has the inner shell of the coil head and two large terminals below, the AFC does have stoppers but can move much further one way to also allow the terminal screw heads to be unscrewed and tightened without removal!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Filling*

The top-cap has an interesting fitment, it works as quick as the bayonet style but without the need of the downward pressure before turning. Either side on the inside perimeter of the top cap we have a tab, then either side on the outside perimeter of the fill plate we have a notch for those tabs to fit into and then a rail going one way, each rail goes in opposite directions so just the slightest turn and the tabs travel along the rails to secure the tank! Although I had no issues at all when filling it does need pointing out the fill ports are not big by any means so you could have issues if using large nozzles!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Airflow*

The airflow works just like dual bottom slots on a sub-ohm tank but the AFC is allowed to be turned further in one direction before hitting the stopper to allow the decks terminal screws to be accessed without AFC removal, although personally I did remove it when building the coil!

The slots are not long but are quite wide with a split airflow so the outer slot lines up with two very narrow slots instead of a matching wide single slot! I do wonder if it was done like this because the slots on the AFC were wider than they wanted to also allow access to the terminal screws so went for the split airflow to restrict the airflow intake!








The AFC has that raised Celtic Knot decoration for good grip and moves with a nice tolerance, the air comes through the slots and up through the centre of the coil head from below.

_________________________________________________________________________



*The Deck And Build!*

Wow the graphic below states the build can be done in 15s, it takes me that long just to unscrew the terminal screws and to be honest however much fun and easy this is to build I recommend taking care to do a good job, 3 to 5 mins start to finish is more realistic although doing it half with one hand so I could take photos maybe take a minute off that!








The deck has two large terminals in it's base and the screws get unscrewed and tightened from the outside of the base with or without the AFC present, whichever you prefer!

In a vertical position above the terminals we have what can only be described as the inside shell of a sub-ohm rebuildable coil (like a SMRT coil) but fixed in position. First you need to undo the terminal screws so the large terminals are wide open. You then place one of the mesh strips with leads facing downwards on the centre of the cotton with the cut corner of the cotton to the top left, the outside of the cotton has a silky coating which I have no idea what it is but you do not remove it! You then place the lower (smaller in diameter) section of the coil building tool onto the centre of the mesh and bend the mesh and cotton around the tool!








When you look at the coil head structure fitted to the base like with the SMRT coil inner shell we have an open slot which allows the excess cotton to slide through as the mesh/cotton/tool assembly is lowered in position. Before lowering the assembly into the coil shell make sure the leads are lined up with the terminal openings as once the assembly starts to be lowered into the shell in this regard you will be blind!

Once the mesh/cotton/tool is in position I would first tighten your screws and check the resistance, although it is simple and the terminals are large as mentioned as far as the leads going into the terminals is concerned after initially lining them up you are blind in regard the leads but by checking the resistance before cutting your excess cotton if you are unlucky enough for one of the leads to not find it's spot or both go into the same terminal you will still be able to save the build by simply lifting out, relining up the leads and sliding back into the coil head shell! Mine went straight in no problem but to check a rebuild was possible I unscrewed my terminal screws lifted the building material assembly out and re-installed and it was as good as the first time, neither the mesh or cotton got damaged! Once happy trim the excess cotton, remove the tool, prime up and give it a few pulses to admire your work!!








You then line up the outer shell which sits in the chamber to the now built inner coil head and lower before screwing the tank together, fill and enjoy!!!!!!







_________________________________________________________________________



*Buying Extra Mesh And Cotton*

You receive 5 0.2ohm Kanthal mesh strips and 5 strips of cotton which is excellent, you can also buy the same in packs of 10!








I do hope they will release different variants of mesh and also no doubt even as I write this some will be on the hunt to find out if anything previously released will also fit!

_________________________________________________________________________



*How It Vapes And My Thoughts*

I usually do have quite a few cons but not on this occasion, the fill ports could be bigger, although the 510 suits I suppose they could of allowed the option of also an 810 and wish there was more than just one resistance mesh available but the latter will probably be addressed in due course, then it's pros all the way!

Although 15s is a joke this is so easy and fun to build, I also like the innovative idea of taking the rebuildable coil head and fixing it into an RTA setting! That split airflow does add both restriction and smoothness, in fact this is the smoothest rebuildable mesh tank I have used and I have used all the profiles and profile copycat atomisers, I suppose it could be argued it should be more compared to sub-ohm mesh tanks but even here I find it superior in regard this is comparably smoother and much quieter!

Fully open and I wouldn't argue with the 50 to 60w rating but liking restriction I had the airflow less than half open which allowed just 40W for the same warmth and flavour I was getting at 55W fully open. Although this does have some restriction fully open it still gives enough air for most but the split airflow seems to come into it's own when closing down allowing for much more restriction than you would expect from either a mesh sub-ohm tank or Mesh RTA!

I love the quick release top-cap design and I find it very pleasing to the eye aesthetically. All tolerances and threading are spot on and full marks for what is included, including concise instructions which is good to see, finally at just 24mm at it's very base this will look good on almost anything!

Apart from MTL RTA's with one or two exceptions nothing else stays in my rotation but this will be joining that club, I haven't enjoyed using a non MTL RTA this much since the original single coil Zeus RTA!










_________________________________________________________________________



*Likes*

Very good build quality
Aesthetically pleasing to the eye (in my opinion)
Threading and tolerances all spot on
7 Colour options
Quick release top-cap
Innovative coil shell build deck
Build very easy
Very large terminals
Access to terminals with or without AFC
Adjustable split bottom airflow
Very smooth, flavour banger
DL (with some restriction), Semi restricted and RDL
5ml capacity (6.5ml with supplied bubble glass)
Concise instructions included in form of both manual and quick coil building guide
5 Mesh strips and 5 cotton strips included
Mesh + Cotton available in packs of 10
Coil building tool included


*Cons*

Small fill ports (big enough for most nozzles)
Not an 810 drip tip option
Only one variant of Mesh available to date


I would once again like to thank Fiona from Hellvape for supplying the Dead Rabbit R Tank for the purpose of this review, thanks for reading and stay safe!

Dead Rabbit R Tank - Unique Rebuildable Mesh Tank-Hellvape - The DIY atomizer leading brand

_________________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/21)

Thanks for the great review @Timwis.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks for the great review @Timwis.


Thanks mate much appreciated! Fast tracked as requested but I think I covered everything!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DavyH (4/10/21)

Nice! I haven’t seen any strongly adverse comments about this atty from any reviewer. I did wonder about the name, since the post design for the Dead Rabbit was its most distinctive feature. Not any more, apparently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

DavyH said:


> Nice! I haven’t seen any strongly adverse comments about this atty from any reviewer. I did wonder about the name, since the post design for the Dead Rabbit was its most distinctive feature. Not any more, apparently.


They know just giving it the dead rabbit name it will guarantee X amount of sales but agree this is a winner which can stand up for itself, it should of had a different name but all the manufacturers seem to be milking successful names more than ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

Thanks Tim, great review as always.

To me this looks like a really good option as a replacement for the Voopoo PNP pod. I like the vape I get from the pod and PNP coils .... but that condensation and occasional leaking can be a problem. I would like your comments on any of these issues with this RDA please.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (4/10/21)

What's the flavor like on this? Can you compare it to something else?


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/21)

Stranger said:


> I like the vape I get from the pod and PNP coils .... but that condensation and occasional leaking can be a problem



this is why I gave up on the pnp coils. I couldn’t deal with it!


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Thanks Tim, great review as always.
> 
> To me this looks like a really good option as a replacement for the Voopoo PNP pod. I like the vape I get from the pod and PNP coils .... but that condensation and occasional leaking can be a problem. I would like your comments on any of these issues with this RDA please.


No condensation or leaking I have witnessed, I don't know whether any slight leaking might occur if a tank full of liquid is left for a long period of time which can happen with quite a lot of bottom airflow tanks as I have just been continuingly using it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> What's the flavor like on this? Can you compare it to something else?


It's been rocking fruits and bakery but a comparison isn't that easy as this is quite unique, all I can say is I don't use anything by choice unless it gives great flavour and this will be staying in my rotation. Flavour wise it's like your very best mesh sub-ohm coil tanks like say a freemax but then has airflow more like a single coil RTA with some restriction!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (4/10/21)

Timwis said:


> It's been rocking fruits and bakery but a comparison isn't that easy as this is quite unique, all I can say is I don't use anything by choice unless it gives great flavour and this will be staying in my rotation. Flavour wise it's like your very best mesh sub-ohm coil tanks like say a freemax but then has airflow more like a single coil RTA with some restriction!


Really hope getting cotton and coils for this won't be a pain in the ass because it basically uses proprietary coils unless the PnP SMRT coils work in it.


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Really hope getting cotton and coils for this won't be a pain in the ass because it basically uses proprietary coils unless the PnP SMRT coils work in it.


Really don't know if that will be an issue in SA, just lucky that anything released and any coils etc are never an issue in the UK! Maybe wait and keep a look out for if the mesh and cotton from Wotofo fit, would of thought it would be the outer shells are different but the cotton and mesh strips should be pretty much the same (size) but don't quote me on that!


----------



## Stranger (5/10/21)

Tim, would you mind either measuring those mesh coils or see if there is a size stated on the packaging any where. Lots of us have the Wotofo ones and we can measure ours this side and compare. Thanks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Tim, would you mind either measuring those mesh coils or see if there is a size stated on the packaging any where. Lots of us have the Wotofo ones and we can measure ours this side and compare. Thanks


The best I can do is measure with a ruler, I make it 17mm X 8mm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/21)

That's great Tim thanks, I will go measure a Wotofo one just now, not now now as I am busy but just now.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/10/21)

Stranger said:


> That's great Tim thanks, I will go measure a Wotofo one just now, not now now as I am busy but just now.



+/- 14mm x 7mm mesh

+/- 18mm leg length (Below the mesh)

+/- 5mm ID for the coil (OD of the coiling rod)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/21)

So in theory, as long as the leg length is OK, they should work


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/21)

Fasttech lists the DR R coils as follows:




If their total height is only 18mm then they are much shorter than the Wotofo SMRT coils. We can then just shorten the legs of the SMRT coils and should be OK.

It should be noted that Fasttech's dimensions are often inaccurate.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/21)

The DR R coils are even cheaper than the SMRT coils. Hopefully whoever brings in the tank will get enough coil supplies to last us for ages.


----------



## Paul33 (5/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The DR R coils are even cheaper than the SMRT coils. Hopefully whoever brings in the tank will get enough coil supplies to last us for ages.


Hopefully someone brings in the DR R tank…

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Hopefully someone brings in the DR R tank…




I have asked in the Who Has Stock thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/21)

We can ask @YeOldeOke , he may have a solution


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/21)

Stranger said:


> We can ask @YeOldeOke , he may have a solution




Another alternative is the 







I think that the Dead Rabbit R is probably better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Another alternative is the
> 
> View attachment 240815
> 
> ...


But this does look cool though. It’s such a pity the pnp coils leak like they do, besides that they’re really good.


----------



## Timwis (5/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Fasttech lists the DR R coils as follows:
> 
> View attachment 240806
> 
> ...


My height measurements was for mesh only not leads, but measured across the whole structure for the 17mm width can only assume the 16mm is when measuring width not including leads!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashwis (7/10/21)

A really good informative review Bro. As you know I don't cope with building my own but this one looks like even I could build it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (7/10/21)

Thanks for the review 
I'm interested will most probably buy one just to see what's up I love my mesh tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VansVapes (11/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review I take a look at the Dead Rabbit R Tank from Hellvape. The Dead Rabbit R Tank was supplied for the purpose of this review by Fiona from Hellvape.
> 
> Dead Rabbit R Tank - Unique Rebuildable Mesh Tank-Hellvape - The DIY atomizer leading brand
> 
> ...


Awesome review.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VansVapes (11/10/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bad Brad (14/10/21)

Hi All, I got me one and super impressed, like above I really have nothing bad to say about it. As I like mesh this is a good tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/10/21)

Hi @Bad Brad 

Where did you get it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Bad Brad
> 
> Where did you get it?


TELL US BRAD!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/21)

I feel like Brad is going to ignore us like the vendors do @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/10/21)

Well, he admits that he is bad, but surely not as pathetic as the vendors.

The who has stock thread has had almost 200 views. Surely many of them are interested in the tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (14/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Tim, would you mind either measuring those mesh coils or see if there is a size stated on the packaging any where. Lots of us have the Wotofo ones and we can measure ours this side and compare. Thanks


They don't fit the wotofo rebuildable, my buddy bought the coil pack, cotton is to fat he says?


----------



## Danman110 (14/10/21)

This might help your search for the SA Dead Rabbit R.

http://royaltyvapedistribution.co.za/shop/brand/hellvape/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank-rta/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (14/10/21)

They have it at BVL Witbank and Pta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/21)

I hope this tank lives up to the hype that we’ve created for ourselves here @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (14/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I hope this tank lives up to the hype that we’ve created for ourselves here @Puff the Magic Dragon


If everyone finds it cr*p I will just edit my review accordingly and whistle off into the sunset! Not me Gov!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (14/10/21)

@Bad Brad must really like it after 4 years it made him make a post! Hopefully the first of many!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/21)

Timwis said:


> @Bad Brad must really like it after 4 years it made him make a post! Hopefully the first of many!


I saw it was his first post! Man of few words young Brad!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bad Brad (15/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I feel like Brad is going to ignore us like the vendors do @Puff the Magic Dragon


Morning All, sorry for the late reply, I normally dont get feedback. I got it through a vendor here in CT and I believe its the first one in CT as well. 
Been playing with it for the last few days even rewicking with normal Janpanese cotton and so far so good.
Had to double up on the cotton to get no dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/10/21)

Bad Brad said:


> Morning All, sorry for the late reply, I normally dont get feedback. I got it through a vendor here in CT and I believe its the first one in CT as well.
> Been playing with it for the last few days even rewicking with normal Janpanese cotton and so far so good.
> Had to double up on the cotton to get no dry hits.
> View attachment 241564
> ...



Thanks @Bad Brad !!

May I also suggest getting hold of some Dart King cotton, it is muji strips that is about the same size as the SMRT Cotton, might make it easier to add extra cotton on there instead of having to cut your own the whole time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bad Brad (15/10/21)

Timwis said:


> @Bad Brad must really like it after 4 years it made him make a post! Hopefully the first of many!



LOL.. I dont get out much...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bad Brad (15/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @Bad Brad !!
> 
> May I also suggest getting hold of some Dart King cotton, it is muji strips that is about the same size as the SMRT Cotton, might make it easier to add extra cotton on there instead of having to cut your own the whole time.



Cool, will look into that,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/21)

so its winner then @Bad Brad? Worth spending my wifes hard earned money on one?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bad Brad (15/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> so its winner then @Bad Brad? Worth spending my wifes hard earned money on one?



Spending your wifes money is always GOOD....LOL
I like mesh, my daily is the KylinM, I also have the Drag3 TPP kit for when I'm lazy.
I have it now 3 days, and was just experimenting but must say, I like like.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/21)

Bad Brad said:


> Spending your wifes money is always GOOD....LOL
> I like mesh, my daily is the KylinM, I also have the Drag3 TPP kit for when I'm lazy.
> I have it now 3 days, and was just experimenting but musy say, I like like.


It’s a nice change from her spending mine!

mad long as it doesn’t leak like the pnp coils and the smrt coil then I’m keen. 

flavour good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bad Brad (15/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> It’s a nice change from her spending mine!
> 
> mad long as it doesn’t leak like the pnp coils and the smrt coil then I’m keen.
> 
> flavour good?



Flavour is good, and no leaking so far, and remember I rewicked it with other cotton same coil.
So far rewicked 3 times. I even gave the mesh coil a dry burn at low voltage.
Its just easy so simple.
You first time might be abit, "am I doing it right", but really I cant emphasize just how easy it is.
Just put the mesh properly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/21)

Bad Brad said:


> Flavour is good, and no leaking so far, and remember I rewicked it with other cotton same coil.
> So far rewicked 3 times. I even gave the mesh coil a dry burn at low voltage.
> Its just easy so simple.
> You first time might be abit, "am I doing it right", but really I cant emphasize just how easy it is.
> ...


Dry burning is a win as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (15/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Dry burning is a win as well.


Nope it is not. Usually a sign of infection.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Ordered

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Ordered
> 
> View attachment 242132


Those coil packs are cheap!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Those coil packs are cheap!



I agree, insanely cheap. R 6.00 per coil. A similar Voopoo PnP Coil costs R 60.00. This represents a 90% saving. Even higher than their claimed 75% saving. Based on SA prices.

The Wotofo CMRT Coils are R 11.00 per coil and I still consider them to be cheap.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Ordered
> 
> View attachment 242132



I just went for the SS option... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs will test drive this one!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DougP (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree, insanely cheap. R 6.00 per coil. A similar Voopoo PnP Coil costs R 60.00. This represents a 90% saving. Even higher than their claimed 75% saving. Based on SA prices.
> 
> The Wotofo CMRT Coils are R 11.00 per coil and I still consider them to be cheap.


Come Now sheezlike....
FOCUS 
We all sitting here on tender hooks waiting for your review...
Less talking and more vaping and reviewing of this RTA...







Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Hold your horses @DougP 






I've just ordered it. Waiting for delivery. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I just went for the SS option... Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs will test drive this one!
> 
> View attachment 242134


My Matte Full Black does look nice but I think any tank that has nice engraving like this it always looks best in Silver!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Timwis said:


> My Matte Full Black does look nice but I think any tank that has nice engraving like this it always looks best in Silver!



and... if it's a keeper, it will be polished!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Timwis said:


> My Matte Full Black does look nice but I think any tank that has nice engraving like this it always looks best in Silver!



You are probably right but I am boring as well as grumpy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You are probably right but I am boring as well as grumpy.


Just my opinion many prefer a Matte Black finish or as an American would say "That Black just looks sick man!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hold your horses @DougP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you leave now you can go and collect it 
Like serious 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Ordered
> View attachment 242132

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 242138


Pretty much cancels out the shipping so happy days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

Where are you guys ordering from? I thought this was not available in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (22/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Where are you guys ordering from? I thought this was not available in SA


Vaperite
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

adriaanh said:


> Vaperite
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank/


@adriaanh anywhere in SA you can get the Bishop? Best RTA I have used and I have tried one or two!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (22/10/21)

Timwis said:


> @adriaanh anywhere in SA you can get the Bishop? Best RTA I have used and I have tried one or two!!!!


I wish. Nobody locally has at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 242138



10% off first order

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> 10% off first order



 wasn't my first order... no discount for me...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

There's a problem with ABSA online transactions... I'm not sure whether my transaction went through or not. I received a receipt from vaperite but their website says transaction failed  Now, the wait!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> There's a problem with ABSA online transactions... I'm not sure whether my transaction went through or not. I received a receipt from vaperite but their website says transaction failed  Now, the wait!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> wasn't my first order... no discount for me...


Could maybe of ordered with wife's email and got another first order?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> There's a problem with ABSA online transactions... I'm not sure whether my transaction went through or not. I received a receipt from vaperite but their website says transaction failed  Now, the wait!


If you have ABSA Internet banking log on and check, else call your Personal Banker and or your branch and check

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Could maybe of ordered with wife's email and got another first order?



The Mrs does not know I am getting it for her yet... would have killed the surprise... need to create a secondary account for vape gear

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> There's a problem with ABSA online transactions... I'm not sure whether my transaction went through or not. I received a receipt from vaperite but their website says transaction failed  Now, the wait!



Mine showed that Vaperite was awaiting payment.

After about an hour it now shows payment completed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Mine showed that Vaperite was awaiting payment.
> 
> After about an hour it now shows payment completed.



Different strokes it seems, must depend on the payment method as well. Got my tracking number already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Different strokes it seems, must depend on the payment method as well. Got my tracking number already.



Yup....Me too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If you have ABSA Internet banking log on and check, else call your Personal Banker and or your branch and check


Payment went through on my banking app but vaperite’s website has not updated my order status yet…. I’ll just wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Payment went through on my banking app but vaperite’s website has not updated my order status yet…. I’ll just wait


Phone em' tomorrow ... I see they're open Sat and Sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Phone em' tomorrow ... I see they're open Sat and Sunday


Yeah I will, if it doesn’t update tonight

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)

I'd like to hear some "one liner" report backs from the SA forum members who've had the opportunity to try out these new R tanks ... specifically in the grey area of "loose MTL / tight DL", and the power levels used

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'd like to hear some "one liner" report backs from the SA forum members who've had the opportunity to try out these new R tanks ... specifically in the grey area of "loose MTL / tight DL", and the power levels used



That will be exactly my aim for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs... holding thumbs and will let you know.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)

... and tension mounts as Cape Town and Durban deliveries enter the penultimate stage together ... who will be the winner ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/21)

Firstly, thanks to @Timwis for his review of the Dead Rabbit R which piqued my interest.

I am not doing a review, just my initial reaction.

Full disclosure, I fu&*ed up the first build. It was my own fault, I thought that one of the legs was slightly bent but followed the Jeremy Clarkson school of logic and asked myself what could possibly go wrong? The mod initially read the coil but stopped soon thereafter.

The second build was very easy. It took about the same time to build as a SMRT coil but I am used to those and I'm sure that, given a bit of time, it will be quicker to build on the DR.

I convinced myself that the flavour/taste was even better than that of the SMRT Coil but all new mesh coils are great. In reality, it is probably very similar.

My reason for buying the DR is the following advantages over the Voopoo PnP Tank. For those of you who aren't familiar with it, here it is.






The DR holds 5ml and 6.5ml with the bubble glass whereas the Voopoo holds 4.5ml.
The DR is top-fill with a quarter turn, and the Voopoo tank is bottom fill with one of those annoying silicone plugs.
The DR is SS and glass whereas the Voopoo Tank is SS and PCTG. (Perhaps this is also a negative because the glass could break)
The DR has a removable drip tip.
IMO the DR looks nicer but this isn't a big plus for me although it may be for you.
The DR should be easier to build with fewer bits and pieces to get lost.
The replacement coils for the DR are stupidly cheap at R 6 each whereas the SMRT Coils cost around R 11. This isn't a real factor because R 11 per coil is also very reasonable.
I can't comment on whether the DR coils leak but some vapers say that they have had issues with the SMRT Coils. I do get condensation on the SMRT Coils but you have to remove the tank to fill it and all it requires is a quick wipe.

One issue which may arise with the DR is that the coil wrapping tool comes with the tank. If you lose it I don't know if replacements are available. The SMRT Coil provides a new coil tool with each coil kit that you buy. The DR tool is plastic whereas the SMRT tool is SS.

For me the biggest advantage of the DR is the top-fill.

I'm looking forward to finding out how other members have experienced the DR.

If anyone has any questions just ask.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (25/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 242322
> 
> 
> Firstly, thanks to @Timwis for his review of the Dead Rabbit R which piqued my interest.
> ...


Watching closely.

Will be interesting to see if the pnp smrt mesh will work in this.

Right now as a pnp user I can't wait to find an alternative with top fill and where you can use your own drip tip.
Finally this RTA could be the answer.






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## DougP (25/10/21)

Will the smrt coil tool not work with this 



Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/21)

DougP said:


> Will the smrt coil tool not work with this
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Yes, with a bit of alterations:

Left is R Coil, right is SMRT Coil, thus you'll have to trim the legs shorter and use the SMRT rod to wrap the cotton. For that you will also then need more cotton as your coil diameter will be smaller than that of the R Coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (25/10/21)

Thanks for that...
SMRT looks shorter in width.

Given the cheaper cost of the rabbit coils it's a no brainer to get them right from the outset. 
My only concern would be stock availability of the rabbit coil kits going forward 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (25/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes, with a bit of alterations:
> 
> Left is R Coil, right is SMRT Coil, thus you'll have to trim the legs shorter and use the SMRT rod to wrap the cotton. For that you will also then need more cotton as your coil diameter will be smaller than that of the R Coil.
> 
> View attachment 242381


Maybe when @Puff the Magic Dragon thought better flavour was just placebo due to it being new so willing it to be was incorrect and it does give better flavour looking at those two mesh coils, much more surface area with the R Tank Mesh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Maybe when @Puff the Magic Dragon thought better flavour was just placebo due to it being new so willing it to be was incorrect and it does give better flavour looking at those two mesh coils, much more surface area with the R Tank Mesh!



For your info: Nexmesh comes in three varieties (extreme, turbo, and chill)







@DarthBranMuffin showed us the R Coil and the Nexmesh Chill which is the last pic above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> For your info: Nexmesh comes in three varieties (extreme, turbo, and chill)
> 
> View attachment 242392
> View attachment 242393
> ...


Even so, the much bigger inner diameter will give move surface area, the mesh is just much smaller with the Nexmesh!


----------



## Bad Brad (28/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree, insanely cheap. R 6.00 per coil. A similar Voopoo PnP Coil costs R 60.00. This represents a 90% saving. Even higher than their claimed 75% saving. Based on SA prices.
> 
> The Wotofo CMRT Coils are R 11.00 per coil and I still consider them to be cheap.


Got me a coil pack as well and another on order, still trying to get e decent japanese cotton to rewick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bad Brad (28/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> For your info: Nexmesh comes in three varieties (extreme, turbo, and chill)
> 
> View attachment 242392
> View attachment 242393
> ...


Need to find a supplier of those coils..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/10/21)

Bad Brad said:


> Need to find a supplier of those coils..




Vaperite has the Turbo

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/wotofo-nexmesh-turbo-2/

Vape King has all three types

https://www.vapeking.co.za/?match=a...performed=Y&q=wotofo&dispatch=products.search

Foggas Vape Shop

https://foggasvapeshop.co.za/search?page=2&q=wotof

That's three shops in CT. There may be more. Just Google it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/21)

Absolute winner!!! I'm loving it... it's beating the Intake single in terms of flavour but boy this thing is loud even with the AF cut to 40%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Vaperite has the Turbo
> 
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/wotofo-nexmesh-turbo-2/
> 
> ...


Why Google it when he has muggins to do it for him!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (28/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Absolute winner!!! I'm loving it... it's beating the Intake single in terms of flavour but boy this thing is loud even with the AF cut to 40%
> 
> View attachment 242674
> View attachment 242675


Lol compared to a mesh sub-ohm tank it's quiet! You need ear protectors for most of them!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/21)

I received it yesterday but was a bit reluctant to build it... I must say it was a breeze to build!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (29/10/21)

Got mine this morning and loving it.

Find it better than the PNP SMRT turbo setup with regards to flavour.

And best of all no rubber grommets to try and pull out for refill with these big fingers of mine.






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## LeislB (29/10/21)

I also got one this morning. It is so damn cool! The designers are really getting clever. They give you everything you could need. I was worried about getting cotton but after reading here I'm not bothered anymore. Also bought some extra mesh packs cause the R100 shipping every time will be a problem. 

For me the flavour is really good. Not quite as good as some of my dual coil atties but still good. 

Awesome and in depth review @Timwis, thank you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## BUSDRIVER (31/10/21)

Would love to use this coil in the dwarv dl and build a round coil the coil legs may bend into the posts easily

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DavyH (5/11/21)

Very happy so far.

I've seen reports that the tank leaks... not a drop after being left overnight. I've treated it much like the SMRT PNP, pinch the cotton really hard around the coiling tool while installing. I also get the feeling that cutting the cotton with scissors may force either cotton or coil out of position; I've been using a cutthroat razor to trim the cotton with excellent results in both systems.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/21)

DavyH said:


> Very happy so far.
> 
> I've seen reports that the tank leaks... not a drop after being left overnight. I've treated it much like the SMRT PNP, pinch the cotton really hard around the coiling tool while installing. I also get the feeling that cutting the cotton with scissors may force either cotton or coil out of position; I've been using a cutthroat razor to trim the cotton with excellent results in both systems.




No leaking at all with mine. 

The cotton is thicker than the SMRT coil. As you say scissors are no good. I cut mine with an extremely sharp knife. Flush cut pliers are probably the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)

I had an occasional 1 or 2 drops after a few days of usage. I'm already on my second coil and this time around not a single drop out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> No leaking at all with mine.
> 
> The cotton is thicker than the SMRT coil. As you say scissors are no good. I cut mine with an extremely sharp knife. Flush cut pliers are probably the best.



I leave the coiling rod in and then cut with my mini Wotofo Pliers, one snip with zero issues. But like with the SMRT coils I don't cut it flush (leave half a mm). Before I pull the coiling rod out I flatten the excess cotton first with flat side of the pliers' tip to ensure there is no gap between the ends of the cotton and it fits into the outer casing without getting stuck.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I leave the coiling rod in and then cut with my mini Wotofo Pliers, one snip with zero issues. But like with the SMRT coils I don't cut it flush (leave half a mm). Before I pull the coiling rod out I flatten the excess cotton first with flat side of the pliers' tip to ensure there is no gap between the ends of the cotton and it fits into the outer casing without getting stuck.


Agree, that little excess is critical to cover any gap between the 2 ends

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)

My wife said that on our wedding night

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DougP (5/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I leave the coiling rod in and then cut with my mini Wotofo Pliers, one snip with zero issues. But like with the SMRT coils I don't cut it flush (leave half a mm). Before I pull the coiling rod out I flatten the excess cotton first with flat side of the pliers' tip to ensure there is no gap between the ends of the cotton and it fits into the outer casing without getting stuck.


That's the best advice given.

I also leave coiling rod in when I cut and also leave about half a mill which I then fluff out.

Running 2 of these RTA's and have never had any leaks on either of them doing it this way.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (5/11/21)

Stranger said:


> My wife said that on our wedding night




Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP (5/11/21)

Just want to ask:

What is the best wattage and airflow combination that you are running this RTA at ?


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (5/11/21)

DougP said:


> Just want to ask:
> 
> What is the best wattage and airflow combination that you are running this RTA at ?
> 
> ...


That's going to depend on your own preferrences, for me I have the airflow closed down to about a quarter because I like a restricted vape which also allows me to run the wattage at just 40 but if you need more airflow you will need to increase the wattage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)

I’m running mine at 50W with AF half open. But this s more of personal preferences and very subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/21)

DougP said:


> Just want to ask:
> 
> What is the best wattage and airflow combination that you are running this RTA at ?
> 
> ...



Mrs runs at 35-40W, airflow cut down to beteen either two round little holes or just smaller than only a quarter open. But that is with 18mg MTL juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (16/11/21)

After a few days of tinkering, and lotsa trial and error, I have managed to get the perfect wicking technique using the moju pads in this RTA.

1. Cut 2 strips of moju exactly 1mm wider than the existing strip provided.
2. Remove 1 side of the hard piece on the moju cotton on each strip. Place strips on top of each other ensuring that the unpeeled sides are on the outside.
3. Fold with coiling tool and insert into dec.
4. Before you tighten legs remove coiling tool and take a screwdriver and gently push the leads down deeper into the posts until they bottom out. 
(The coiling tool will not push the coil legs down far enough with the moju so you have to do it manually). If you don't do this you run the risk of leaking as the coil won't push the cotton down far enough against o-ring.
5. Tighten post screws.
6. Re-insert coiling tool and only then cut cotton about 1/2 mm from side of dec. 
7. Fluff that part of cotton with tweezer and then flatten it outwards around Dec. 
8. Remove coil tool and prime coil.
9. As you slip the top part on just make sure you don't push the cotton down on the side where you trimmed it or it will leak. 
I go slow and wiggle top part to ensure cotton does not get caught and pushed down.

And there you go.

So question is:
Is it worth the effort.
The answer is yes for the following reasons:

1. You can save money by reusing the current coil with the moju cotton. 
My current coil I have cleaned and rewicked 5 times already.
2. The moju wicks better.
3. Flavor is definetly enhanced.
4. Way longer coil life before I need to rewick. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (16/11/21)

DougP said:


> 2. The moju wicks better.



Did you have wicking issues with the supplied cotton? I did have someone on Reddit who said he was getting dry hits, although I didn't personally suffer any!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/11/21)

I had issues whereby it seemed the oring inside the chamber that seals the top of the cotton and the actual top of coil unit did not make sufficient contact to seal.

All I did was add a piece of Dart King cotton (agleted muji) but placed it to overlap the OG cotton on the top section on the outside of the OG cotton, thus extending the cotton on the top. And being fluffy cotton, you just trim the excess going over the metal edge off before putting the tank together. 

Was an experiment that is working, so the next time I do it I'll add some pics as well.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP (16/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Did you have wicking issues with the supplied cotton? I did have someone on Reddit who said he was getting dry hits, although I didn't personally suffer any!


Nope had none..

Just found the current cotton didn't last to long, I was having to rewick at least every 3 days on my desert vape.

With the moju I can now clean and reuse same coil. 

Seemed a bit crazy to have to keep on buying the coil set just for the cotton.


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DougP (16/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I had issues whereby it seemed the oring inside the chamber that seals the top of the cotton and the actual top of coil unit did not make sufficient contact to seal.
> 
> All I did was add a piece of Dart King cotton (agleted muji) but placed it to overlap the OG cotton on the top section on the outside of the OG cotton, thus extending the cotton on the top. And being fluffy cotton, you just trim the excess going over the metal edge off before putting the tank together.
> 
> Was an experiment that is working, so the next time I do it I'll add some pics as well.


Had same...that's why I cut moju 1 mm longer and made sure I pushed legs down.
I found the majority of the leaks came from where the cotton wasn't sealing at the o-ring down where the post screws are.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (16/11/21)

The only leaking I have suffered is when a full tank has been left unattended for a couple of days but compared to most sub-ohm mesh stock coil tanks with bottom airflow nothing of note and none during use!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/21)

Hi @DougP 

Are you sure that you are aligning the tool with the Hellvape logo directly above the cotton slot?

If you don't the cotton won't go all the way down and the legs won't reach the tightening screws. This will cause leaking.





At 4:35 on this video, you can see the coil tool alignment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (17/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @DougP
> 
> Are you sure that you are aligning the tool with the Hellvape logo directly above the cotton slot?
> 
> ...


Yip use it that way.
With the original pads it works great.
Using the moju cotton its a hit and miss.
I think it has something to do with the fact that the cotton isn't so rigid so coil doesn't slip down through cotton when pressed by tool.


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

